# Finally moved into the 30 Gallon!



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I am officially moved into the 30 gallon finally! Received some of my plants today, so I planted and moved the fish over along with the Penguin 100 filter that is cycled and was on the 10 also an AquaClear 70 size bag of Bio-max ceramic rings that were in the cycled 10 for a month (thought I was gonna go with that filter so i bought those in advance). Lighting is 4 15 watt 6500K CFLs. Substrate is play sand.

Currently:
8 Pygmy chain sword plants
6-8 Dwarf water lettuce
6-8 Salvinia Cuculatta
The seller also threw in a couple stems of Limnophila Aromatica, not sure if I will be able to grow them but I will try!

Just placed an order for:
6 Vallisneria Spiralis
5 stems Giant Hygro
5 stems Brazilian Pennywort
3 Java Fern
1 Dwarf Lilly

Current inhabitants:
6 Harlequin Rasbora
1 male Sunburst Platy
1 Male Guppy
1 African Dwarf Frog
5 Ghost shrimp

Excuse the pics...the Penguin 100 had to hang on the front since the tank was too close to the wall to fit it on back, and the BioMax is just laid on a rock....


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

OHhhh im a huge fan of that driftwood, is it just one piece? Where did you get it?


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks SC! It is actually 2 pieces. I will get a pic from the side tonight to illustrate. I collected it locally. The wood and rocks I found from a few walks of the James River here in Richmond.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

That's looking great Only One Haze!


----------



## bhrandy (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the design. It think it just needs a few more colorful fishes.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm loving my Harlequin Rasbora's I just put in some Black Neon Tetra's with them and they have all been schooling together. Can't wait to see a picture once you get the rest of your plants, that driftwood is awesome!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice! I can't wait to see it with more plants.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The other plants and some MTS should be shipping tomorrow! Think I stressed them out some, took everything out and added more sand yesterday. They are looking better though.

Definitely need to get some more floaters. The 6 salvinia and 6 dwarf water lettuce arent blocking much light and the Harlequins arent as colored up as they were before now that they are under better lights with not much being blocked.

Looking into getting a water pump as well. Draining for WC is easy but then having to get a bucket higher than the tank to refill is a pain. Any recommendations for inexpensive decent pumps?

Edit: Also what is a good all black heater to look at. Want something thats not gonna stand out as much (especially the red knob).


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Plants from PlantedAquariumCentral have shipped! And some MTS from enthusiast


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Received a dozen MTS today. Plants have an estimated arrival date of Friday!

I think a couple of the Pygmy Chain Swords have already started to send runners. I will post pics tonight to confirm!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yeah...I think a couple pairs of Harlequins are trying to spawn. I went home for lunch (12:30) and there was a pair doing the upside down wiggle dance! Then after I got back to work my wife texted (1:30) and said they were at it again and there was a couple sets doing it! EXCITING! Who knows what will come of it though. Definitely didnt see any eggs and not sure they are old enough.

Edit...This is at 2:00 and they are still going at it. She just texted again and said they are trying everywhere....limbs, pygmy chain sword leaves, sponge filter. But she also said that the guppy is going behind them and looks to be eating off of the spots they are using.....dang it guppy (sidenote, I know he shouldnt be in our soft acidic water, but my wife just had to have him)...


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Got a couple bad pics of the runner last night but power went out so I couldnt post it. Woke up this morning and the runner (it looks like a stem coming up from the middle of the PCS and curves down toward the sand, has a little bulb on the end and its red...) had doubled in size!

Plants look like they will be here today!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

My other plants have arrived!!! Went home for lunch to check them out and this is what I have:

Ordered 5 Stems Giant Hygro and received about 8 
Ordered 5 Stems Pennywort received about 10
Ordered 3 Java Fern received 4
Ordered 6 plants Val. Spiralis but only got 4

Also ordered a dwarf lilly. It was wrapped in a wet newspaper (everything else was in a bag) and I don't think my wife realized there was a plant in it. Well when I noticed that the lilly wasnt there I went snooping and found it wrapped in the newspaper but the plant had been ripped from the bulb. Can I replant the bulb? Will another plant grow? I dont think I can plant the actual plant without a bulb though right?

As of now everything is just floating in the tank until I get off of work. Can't wait!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Here are the plants I got today









And here is the tank after planting!























































Won't be too much longer and I will be able to take out that rock in the middle on the driftwood. Took it off today and the wood only came up about an inch so its getting close. The black thing in the middle is the dwarf lilly bulb, hope it regrows another plant. Next I thing I am going to do is put some moss either on the bottom downward branch or on the upward branch just above it.

If you look just right of the lilly bulb you can see one of the Pygmy Chain Sword runners has popped through the sand. 3 others have runners forming as well. Here is the runner pic I took last night. When I looked this morning it had doubled in length and the 2 others have one this length.










What do ya think?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I like it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That driftwood is really awesome !!


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks great, I'm also a huge fan of the driftwood. Can't wait to see it grown in!


----------



## Eddie1KRR (Sep 9, 2011)

The tank looks great! I'm both impressed and jealous! 

One thing I noticed along the way is you noted you only had one Male guppy unless I misread and you added one? If you can afford the space, a second one would be magic for your tank (IMO) They are my new favorite fish. 
In pairs or greater, they really keep the tank animated. Whatever it is with guppies, they seem to stick together like glue, and always seem to do well in pairs. If you have the space, add one, you'll be surprised at what happens I think. Mine are never more than a few inches apart for more than 30 seconds, but the way they move around, they also to keep the rest of the small tank moving around.

Great looking tank again! I'm still chicken to get into live plants just yet lol.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! I love that driftwood too. When I went out to walk the river I knew as soon as I saw those pieces that my hunt was over haha. I really like the way it has turned out so far.

As to the guppy, we won't be adding another. We really shouldn't have this one. Our water isn't right for him (or the platy either technically, we have really soft water) but my wife really wanted a guppy. The two of them (guppy and platy) are almost inseparable though.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks fantastic with the plants. Good Job!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks SC!

Hopefully tomorrow I will be adding 5 Melanistic Corys (will find out the scientific name if they have it).


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Brought home 5 Corydoras Melanistius today! These little guys are awesome! They really liven up the place!

Here are a few shots


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice outcome, what other fish do you plan to add?


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Jayy! Want to get another 6 Harlequins to bring the total to 12, another 5 corydoras (Panda, more Melanistius, or Spotfin) and maybe a Bolivian Ram or two.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, sounds good.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Those corys are so cute, they're gonna love that you used sand for your substrate too.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks SC. Yeah I kinda fell in love with these corys when I saw them. Never heard of this species before. And this is my first experience with corys. They are awesome! They are like the hogs of the aquarium world the way they root around in the sand with their "snouts". So cute.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay everyone this is starting to get to me. Everything I have read says that there really isnt a cycle with a planted tank. Would my tank be considered pretty well planted? Because my ammonia is 2ppm. I use Prime in my water changes and have been putting some in everyday since my API kit is saying there is ammonia. The hang in tank Seachem Ammonia Alert thing says it is safe (because it only reads the bad ammonia not the Prime converted ammonium like the API liquid kit). I know when I had the 10 gallon going it was the same way and after a while (normal cycle time because there were no plants) the ammonia was 0, but I thought I wouldnt see that with this tank being well planted? Am I missing something?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure if I would call it "well"planted but I think that's all a matter of opinion anyways. As for a no cycle cause of plants. Fast growing plants work best for this like stem plants for insteads pennywort, Wisteria, watersprite just a few that come to mind and lots of them. These will work best as they will absorb the ammonia faster then slow growing like your Java ferns. I definitely would keep an eye on the ammonia since you have fish in the tank. With the plant you do have I would think things hould calm down pretty soon though.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok. I'll see if I can get some Wisteria or or Water Sprite real soon. I got the giant hygrophila corymbosa for that reason, but looking at it again, it was called a nitrate buster, so not ammonia buster like I was expecting..... I do have about 8 stems of pennywort, all but one floating. The one that isnt floating, a couple og the leaves (larger ones) are turning black in a couple spots...


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Only One Haze said:


> Ok. I'll see if I can get some Wisteria or or Water Sprite real soon. I got the giant hygrophila corymbosa for that reason, but looking at it again, it was called a nitrate buster, so not ammonia buster like I was expecting..... I do have about 8 stems of pennywort, all but one floating. The one that isnt floating, a couple og the leaves (larger ones) are turning black in a couple spots...


Those were just examples I could think of there are others too lol. Just a word of caution Wisteria is somewhat light demanding. I have had success with it but know others on here who have not. If you like duckweed that would work to. I had it once it was a hitchhiker plant I got lol. It quickly took over the entire top of my aquarium. I found it a pain to keep trimmed down so I got rid of it.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I know. There is a guy here locally that has some water sprite I'm gonna try and get may just float it for a while to help with the ammonia.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Havent updated in a little while....

Never did get the water sprite, have been doing water changes almost daily. I am not having luck with the Hygrophila Corymbosa. Have already lost a few stems and the 4 I still have, the leaves are getting holes/turning clear and falling off. I wonder if I have them too close? I have 2 stems bundled together with a weight.

The Pygmy Chain sword has been doing amazing. Started with 8 plantlets and there are now 14 and 6 more runners that havent sprouted. Still have not gotten my root caps yet (mail mix up). My vals have started a couple runners. I do have 1 Osmocote root cap that I got from a friend in the middle of those so that helped I'm sure.

The Limnophila Aromatica that I didnt expect to do well has actually grown about 1 1/2 - 2 inches. Its pretty cool. The undersides of the leaves are a nice pink/purple.

The Dwarf lilly bulb has sprouted. It has, I think, 3 stems coming out of it about 1 1/2 inches long.

Dwarf water lettuce is sending runners.

I am getting some algae on the driftwood. The branch right in the middle that curves upward a little is getting some green/brown algae, and what looks like maybe hair algae. I'm thinking it's because it is closer to the light. Have been trying to keep the floaters in the middle to block it some. Next water change I will try and clean it off, and I will cut the light back by an hour.

The fish are doing well, except that I did lose 1 of the cories :-(. Had to have been the ammonia. The rest are doing great, no red gills or anything and very playful.

This is my next plant order, I think. Please give me some insight on what may or may not work:
1 bunch (6 stems) Bacopa Caroliniana
1 bunch (6 stems) Ludwigia Repens
1 Crypt Wendtii 'Red'
1 Crypt Undulata
2 pieces of Java moss

Thoughts? Which of the 2 would more like do better for me out of the Bacopa and Ludwigia? I will use the Bacopa/Ludwigia in the spot where the Hygro is now. Will probably combine the 2 spots where I have the Limnophila and put the Crypt Undulata in the other spot. Crypt Wendtii Red may also go where the Hygro is now instead of the Bacopa/Ludwigia. I thought about getting an Amazon Sword but I am afraid it would take over the tank haha. Also looked at Echinodorus Parviflorus 'Tropica' which is like a mini amazon sword I guess, as it only gets to about 6 inches high.

Well, that's enough rambling from me for now. I will get some pics up this evening hopefully. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

The standard Amazon Sword does get pretty big, I once had one that nearly filled my tank (20 gal tall), had to get rid of it. I have two Echinodorus parviflorus currently and in my tank are only about 2-3 inches tall max. If you want something a bit bigger, take a look at the 'compacta' variety of Echinodorus bleheri. I had one before and liked it a lot, got to be only about 6-7 inches tall.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

I had the Cabomba and did not have much luck with it.
The lower leaves kept dying and the parts I buried in the substrate kept rotting off.

I think it's a higher light level plant.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas! I sure did.

Got a PetSmart giftcard and finally bought my MagFloat. Also picked up 5 stems of Anachris for $3. Then I saw 2 peppered corys all alone so I bought them too, lol. Figured being with my 4 corys would be better than being the only 2 fish in the tank. Once they settled they were swimming right along with the Melanistius.

Placed another plant order:
1 Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red"
2 Cryptocoryne undulata
1 Water Sprite (1 12-15" plant/stem)
1 Rotala Rotundifolia (6 stems)
1 Bacopa Caroliniana (6 stems)

Also ordered some more MTS and a set of 12" tweezers. One Straight tipped and the other angled. Hopefully these will help with planting!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Plants came today!

Ordered
1 Cryptocoryne wendtii "Red" - received 1
2 Cryptocoryne undulata - received 2
1 Water Sprite (1 12-15" plant/stem) - received 2 plants
1 Rotala Rotundifolia (6 stems) -definitely received more than 6 stems, maybe 12 or more
1 Bacopa Caroliniana (6 stems) - received about 10 stems

Pics aren't great, water was still a little cloudy. I will get some better ones probably tomorrow. 




























Wendtii 'Red'









Bacopa Caroliniana and 2 Undulatas









Rotala









Dwarf lilly is doing great the leaf on the right is about 3 inches across









Let me know if you have any tips, something I may have overlooked.

Fish are doing great. Except the dwarf frog....cannot find him to save my life, thought I might have trapped him under a rock a couple nights ago, but when I moved that rock while I was planting tonight he wasnt there. Think he may have jumped ship and gotten eaten by one of the cats... Not cool.

It is crazy looking back at previous pics and seeing how much the Pygmy Chain Sword has multiplied, it's awesome! Started with 4 Vals and have about 6-8 new plants ranging from 1"-4".

Thinking about getting a canister for my birthday next month...we will see how that goes.

Okay enough for tonight. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice!! Looking your tank imspires me.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi! I kinda just came in and read this page and your first one but I wanted to say I LOVE the wood you have in your tank, and also your Harlequins look AWESOME. The cories are cute as well ^^

Super jealous of your tank haha. I'm gonna go and look through the pages now.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Actually I was apparently not on the right page when I made my last post 0.o

I'm redoing my 55gal right now and I hope it looks half as amazing as yours does! I love all the live plants you added, and I honestly didn't think it could get much better than the "plain" yet really cool way it looked on page one.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, thanks! Im really glad you like it.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh man, thanks Angella! I love it. Just hope I can keep it looking this way. I have a feeling the Rotala will lose the red/pink color. And I LOVE my Harlequins! I may be adopting some cherry barbs but if not I plan on getting 6 more Harlequins


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I know what you mean, I love mine aswell. I love watch them try to mate! I think cherry barbs would be great, but I bump up the harlequin # to 9 or 10. Also were did you find your dwiftwood?


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Me too Jayy. I think the Harlequins LOOOOOVE the real plants. Every time I add more plants they start doing their upside down wiggle dance haha! The plants came about 30 minutes before my lunch break, so my wife just floated them in the tank, well the Crypts were potted and sank, when I came home for lunch a couple pairs of the Harlequins were already trying to spawn in them!!! Never did see any eggs though....


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Mine too!! They're always underneath my live plants doing their dance!


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

No problem Haze, you've honestly done an amazing job.

And you guys make me want to get some harlequins! xD Maybe I should get them instead of my planned red-eye tetras...... Hmmm.

And I'm pretty excited about getting the order of 8 cherry barbs I placed for tomorrow =)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Go for them, they're great fish to have!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Since the day I got my Harlequins I have been REALLY thinking about getting some Cherry Barbs to go with them. I just think the colors would mesh really well. And would be very nice to look at.

A member of my local fish club has a friend moving out of the country and may be giving his fish away. Among them are 3 Cherry barbs. I have already claimed them if he does decided to rehome them. I will then get another 3 and have 6 Harlequins (may go to 9 like Jayy suggested, lol) and the 6 Cherry barbs. Then just add my Bolivian Ram and call it stocked!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice stocking plans, I'm getting dwarf cichlids aswell(Cockatoo dwarf cichlids).


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like the Cockatoos as well. But.....I told my wife I would stay under $10 a fish and the cheapest I can find a pair is $25. And she doesn't really like they way they look...I think she's crazy. They are such a good looking fish. But I love the Bolivians too and she likes them so thats what I will go with. Want to try and at least keep her interested in it haha.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Only One Haze said:


> ...I think she's crazy. They are such a good looking fish. But I love the Bolivians too and she likes them so thats what I will go with. Want to try and at least keep her interested in it haha.


 LMBO!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Jayy said:


> Also were did you find your dwiftwood?


Never did answer this..I collected it from the James River here in Richmond


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, maybe I'll find a nice piece at my local river.


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Some more pics! Dont know what was going on with the white balance in the camera, some look really yellow and some really blue/green but they still came out okay.

FTS













































Dwarf lilly is doing great!


















Melanistius Corys! They love "sunbathing" on this rock. These guys are awesome. Don't know that I'll ever be able to catch it on camera but they have this really cool teal/silver sheen in their gill area at just the right angle.









Platy and a MTS









Crypts have started to melt a little, but that was expected. Java fern is starting to sprout adventitious plantlets. Rotala seems to be losing some of the red hue, but again, this was expected with my lower lights/no ferts/no CO2. Really like the way the Pygmy Chain Sword has filled in. Won't be long and I will be ready to start giving some away.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice pics!! I really like those cories. Agh!!! I hate when crypts melt.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I went nuts with Crypts recently. (three pots total, 7 plants in the 30g and 4 in the 10g) the first pot (Lutea) was pretty thin and I split into two plants. I had some slight melt but it recovered quickly and a week after planting it was going nuts. The second pot (Lutea) was also a small pot and split into two plants, both of those seem to of stalled out on me, not melted, but just sitting there, not nearly as vibrant as the first pot. Both of those were bought at a local Petco about a week apart. The third pot was a pot FULL of Wendtii green. I put three sprigs in the 30g and four sprigs in the 10g. All of those have been in a week, they stalled out at first, no melting though, just this morning I saw the first new growth, all are doing very well other than a single leaf here and there I trimmed off.

Anyways, sorry for the crypt diversion there, back to your tank. I was simply going to post "your tank just gave me a chub" but then I started rambling about crypts lol.

Looking amazing! I can't get over how awesome that driftwood is.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

p.s. cute baby


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! Man, I didnt even think about splitting the crypts...I just took them out of the pot and planted as is.

Sidenote: 
Thanks kangy! He is now 17 months and cute as can be! He loooves the tank. He will stand/sit in front of it all day if we let him haha.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I didn't think about splitting them at first either, if it wasn't for the first pot coming apart as soon as I removed and rinsed it I probably wouldn't of done it either. I was so nervous to plant the crypts after all the crypt melt horror stories lol. I was especially nervous seperating the Wendtii, it was a massive chuck bulging out of the pot those roots were so intwined I felt like a surgeon. I was so afraid of damaging the roots, but with slow steady patience it came apart nicely. I think it started as one plant that stayed potted for way to long and just spread until it couldn't spread anymore. Did you cut the roots on yours when you planted? I've read the proper way to plant plants in the aquarium is to cut the old root growth to encourage new growth, but also read that any disruption to the roots is what triggers the "crypt melt" I left mine all intact, not sure if I should of done that, if the old root mass will die off, or what will happen but as I posted above they seem to be doing well. They were a pain to plant with those deep roots though. 

Sidenote: Awsome picture, and congratulations, is that your first? We have one girl (and a boy on the way due Feb 8th) She is two and a half now, lol terrible two's, she is awesome though, feeds the dog, picks up dog poo, feeds the fish every day, and helps hold the hose during water changes, she LOVES the aquariums, she will pull up her stool and sit there and watch the fish for 15 minutes at a time (with the attention span of a 2 year old I think that's pretty good lol). My wife asked her the other day if she wanted to go to the store and her response was "yay, I like getting plants for fish" haha shows I take her to the LFS maybe a little too often


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, I did trim the roots some, maybe a 1/4 inch. I have also read people suggests both ways so I have no idea the "proper" way to go about it.

Yes he is our first. Such a wonderful blessing. Yeah we are dreading the terrible twos. Congrats on the baby boy!! He is due on my wife's birthday! Awesome about the store! That is hilarious!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

*I have no will power...*

Okay, I decided a while ago that I was going to have some Bolivian Rams. They do better at normal tropical tank temps as opposed to the Blue Ram who prefers warmer waters. I have been saying that I am going to get my Bolivians when my local fish clubs goes to the fish auction in Raleigh in February... 

Well today we stopped by a LFS and saw their Rams. Now, I have been going in there every so often for a couple of months now checking them out, just admiring them. My birthday is in 2 weeks and as I am ogling the Bolivians (for about 30 minutes), my wife says "Do any look like they have paired up? Pick em out and let's take em home. Happy early birthday!" So I studied them for another 20 minutes or so and debated getting them now or waiting. The whole time I can hear one of the guys from the club in my head, "You coulda got 5 or 6 for that price at the auction!"

Well as you can surely guess by now....I now have what I am almost positive is a male and a female Bolivian Ram! Pretty much the whole time I was watching them they were swimming together. Here they are!

"Dude, you are already taking pics of me?"









Male


















Female



















I already love these fish! I can see why people fall for cichlids like they do....


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

Neat fish!. If I wasn't at maximum stocking I'd love to get a pair of t hem


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very nice rams!


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! They are awesome! Last night I found myself just sitting in front of the tank just staring at them. It seemed like maybe 5 minutes, but when I looked at the clock half an hour had passed. Love them!


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beautiful looking tank and fish! I love that peice of driftwood you have. What kind is it and where did you get it?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Aww your tank is looking GREAT!!!!


----------



## BabyBoyBlue (Aug 19, 2011)

Great looking tank and fishes !


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'll have to get some new tank shots up. The Bacopa doesnt look like it is doing well. Doesnt look like there has been any growth. I know it is a slow grower but I havent seen any. And some of the lower leaves of a couple stems are falling off.

Bigfish I got the wood from walking a local river.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

Thought I'd check back up on your thread, good to know everything is still going well =)
I'm getting two more cherry barbs (to have 8 total) and like 10 harlequin rasboras tomorrow  And a few more plants. Just today I added three rather large pieces of driftwood and one medium sized piece to my 55gal. LOVING it almost as much as the fish! Hope it doesn't mess up my parameters, I soaked and boiled all the pieces...


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I want to invent a shrink ray so I can go swimming in your tank. On that same note... I hate you... lol just kidding, but looking at your pictures makes me want to keep changing my tank. Then again I haven't seen it all week. Stuck in flipping Chicago, flight cancelled... drinking beer in hotel... ok I'm hijacking and rambling, time to eat my delivery pizza...


----------



## Only One Haze (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! Angella I cant wait to see the new driftwood and the cherry barbs with the harlequins. I really think that will be a great looking combination.

Kangy, sometimes I wish I had a shrink ray too. And don't worry you havent missed anything. Havent taken any new pics since the ones of the Rams. Too busy staring at them! I will try and get some up tho, camera has been geeking out lately.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

I got my pics up, most of them anyway 

And I wish my harlequins schooled like yours! Every once in a while all ten of them get together and look awesome, but it's not common. They are doing good though, and have colored up a lot  I thought two were a different species when I got them because the black spot was nonexistent!! :O


----------

